# Triple Bypass Ride



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Since there are no recent Triple Bypass Ride postings for a while I'll start one. What are most people's travel arrangements? Seems like a waste to rent a car to drive to the hotel and leave the car there, any other advice? 

Training I'm using Time Crutched Cyclists Century program, any advice on that as well?

Thanks.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've done a lot of similar rides or races and finished in the top 10 in them.

For me it's important to get in a number of long days with lots of climbing. For example today I did three times up a local mountain for a total of 10,000'. Since these are shorter rides I do the climbs at a slightly harder pace than I would in the ride/race. Other than that, lots of climbing. You don't need to do high intensity short intervals for these types of rides though you might want to do them for other things you're training for.

Keep in mind that with the altitude and climbing it'll be a significantly longer ride than the same distance on flatter or lower terrain, and plan your eating/drinking accordingly.

For altitude I prefer the arrive late and just ride plan. I've tried acclimating for a week before hand and that week is largely wasted training wise because I'm going slow during the acclimation phase. In the end I did not feel significantly faster than when I arrive the night before and just ride. Arriving at altitude a couple days before hand is the worst thing to do as you will be feeling the full effect by the day of the event but won't have been there long enough to acclimate.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Well I live in Minnesota right now so doing lots of hills is going to be difficult.


----------

